# opinions wanted new 24"



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

have had this snowblower ordered since nov 12 from sears and they haven't delivered it but " promise" it will be in next week...was 1099 but for it for 800 on sale.anyway does anyone have one? can you offer input as to if it was a good purchase? how well does it dig and throw, reliability...im on the fence about keeping it or selling it when i receive it, i got tired of waiting and bought a used honda in the mean time. so im wondering do i keep a 4+ year old honda with no known service history other than somebodys word or keep the brand new craftsman and sell the honda probably for more than i payed for it.


CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' Dual-Stage Snowblower With EZ Steer - Sears | Sears Canada


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would try to cancel the order for the Craftsman and get your money back.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolutely keep the Honda..
absolutely dont even buy the Craftsman..cancel cancel cancel..

there is not even any gray area in this decision at all! 
its as cut and dry as they come..

You already own a Cadillac..why would you want a Yugo?

Scot


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a chance to work on a nearly new 26" Craftsman blower today. I was not impressed. 

A friend had fueled up his Craftsman with three year old gas, and it wouldn't start. We got it running after draining the carb and tank. No problem, runs well, and seems to blow strong. But it's the lightweight steel construction that bothered me. Looks great from a distance, but up close you see it's not really made very heavy. 

It's only been used maybe a handfull of times, and the bucket is already bent in quite a bit at the bottom. Not sure what happened to bend it, but it's *VERY* thin steel. 

Keep the Honda.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Abort Abort Abort!!
I would cancel the Crapsman and keep the Honda and consider myself lucky to have avoided a painful experience.
JMHO.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

If I understand critchy, you have a Honda HS724 sitting in the barn that (from another post) appears you have running good now and you are considering keeping a Craftsman you have on order that's late? OMG!!! As others have said, ABORT!!! Get out of this deal any way you need to. You have a one of the most dependable, robust snow blowers ever made in the garage and a cheaply made, historically problematic, poor performer on order...


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

thought i responded here....iv really got a taste of the honda now and im really likeing it...the craftsman was bought on a credit card, which i have completely paid off...so ill sell the craftsman and put the money in my saving to offset the honda a bit..well mostly really....there are no snowblowers in this city to buy..i tried, even the rust bucket used ones are sold in a day...i dont know how i lucked into the honda to be honest. but i shouldnt have any issue selling a new snowblower that hasnt even seen gas.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

my uncle is the one that got me into a craftsman, he has a 2002 (i think) 10.5/30...had it since new...pulled it out of the shed last fall and primed and went first full....i thought that was pretty good...he went on to buy this years model of the same machine and i liked that one as well so i order the craftsman.that being said his does have the briggs 16.5 engine. and mine has the china crap. ill stick with the honda i think...starting to grow on me already.


----------

